# 01.01.2016 .       !

## _

2016           ()     ,    !      29  2014    458-           .  2015 .                    .   1  2016            ().       .      , ,         ** .     , , ,          .           .             ,    .        ,             .  ,           ,     !

----------

> 2016           ()     ,    !      29  2014    458-           .  2015 .                    .   1  2016            ().       .      , ,         ** .     , , ,          .           .             ,    .        ,             .  ,           ,     !


      ,  .

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## 7272

.        ,

----------


## room111

2   01.01.2016 -          .         .       .,  ,   .
  ...         01.01.16

----------


## 7272

?       ?
  ,    ,       ,      ,       .
    1 .

----------


## 7272

: 

1.            
    8  23    29.12.2014 .  458- (   29.12.2015 .)           ,             (  )                                                       ,    1  2017 .
                  .

----------


## room111

> 2   01.01.2016 -          .         .       .,  ,   .
>   ...         01.01.16


   ,      "".      ,      .       ,  ,

----------


## anastasia080383

???    .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## anastasia080383

!

----------


## lubahal

!                   (..  ).   -  ,      -    -  ?          . ,    -   ?

----------


## 7272

> -  ,      -   -  ?


           ,    .

----------


## room111

> 


  ?      .      .       .      01.01.19    135 .  ...          ...

----------


## 7272

> ?


,   ,         .



> .


    .

----------


## room111

> .


. :
15.        ,  
              ,   
    .
16.           
  ,      ,   
      ,    
  ,    ,    
     .
4.                        .

----------

!

    2019 .    .  174,60 .    :Abuse: 
      .       ,     , ..   (  110-120 .       ).
..            (          ).
 :Frown: .     , ..    ,    .

,   ,      ?
 , , ,        ,  115 .  .
   , ,   , ..       -? 

,   :
 , ,    :  ,       ,  ,            , ,      ,               ...

 ,     ,  ,           ,         :Razz: 
    : 
       , ..  115 .   , , 1150 .

,      .      ,       , .. 1150 .      .

     , , -,    ...
,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## room111

> , ,    :  ,       ,  ,            , ,      ,               ...


        ,    .     , ..  356            ...          ...           .

----------


## lubahal

. .   .      ?! !

----------

> . .   .      ?! !


      . 
       - 174,60 . 
  2   :
1.   ,     ,   -    .
2.      -       .

       ,    -  ,  ,      1 -    ...

----------


## 7272

,    ,         ,   ,   ,  ,   .    .   354 .

----------


## room111

*7272*,         ...    , ?

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## room111

> ,     .


                .
  ,            , ..     .    0         ,      ...  ...

----------


## 7272

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

